# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kuvalinkit viesteissä

## karihoo

Mm. tässä ketjussa esiintyy kuvalinkkejä imageshack.us -sivustolle. Tämä kyseinen kuvasivusto on viime aikoina muuttunut "hyökkäävämmäksi" tyrkyttäen kaikenlaisia ponnahdusikkunoita ja evästeitä jne...

Toivoisinkin teiltä foorumin käyttäjiltä viisautta valita kuvienne säilytys- ja/tai esilletuontipaikka siten, ettei muille aiheudu turhaa vaivaa niiden katselemisesta ja/tai kommentoinnista. Suomalaisiltakin operaattoreilta löytyy erittäin kohtuuhintaisia ja laadukkaita kuvasäilöjä.

----------


## Compact

> Mm. tässä ketjussa esiintyy kuvalinkkejä imageshack.us -sivustolle. Tämä kyseinen kuvasivusto on viime aikoina muuttunut "hyökkäävämmäksi" tyrkyttäen kaikenlaisia ponnahdusikkunoita ja evästeitä jne...


Esimerkiksi täällä tinypicissä saa haluamansa kuvat kohtuuhinnalla (= täysin ilmaiseksi) esille eikä ole pokerimainoksia pilaamassa tunnelmaa.

----------


## Albert

Yleensähän nettiyhteyden mukana tulee kotisivutilaakin. Kun laittaa kuvansa omalle kotisivulle ja sieltä linkittää kuvan vaikka tällee fooorumille, niin saa juuri sitä mitä haluaa. Ei taatusti mainosta eikä mitään.
http://www.raitiovaunu.fi/kuvat/151_variot.jpg
Eipä kotisivuja tarvitse käyttää kuin kuvasäilönä, jos niin haluaa. Eikä palvelun tarjoaja ainakaan yllättäen katoa eikä muuta tapojaan  :Wink:  .

----------


## karihoo

Ihmettelin tuossa, että kuvien selitystekstien rivityskö se aiheuttaa ongelmia vai miksi useissa Puolan bussikuvissani on "ylimääräinen" kuvaus varsinaisen kuvan yläpuolella? Alla yksi esimerkki.

----------


## kuukanko

Galleriasofta bugittaa näyttämällä osan teksteistä tuolla kuvan yläpuolella, jos kuvateksteissä on linkkejä.

----------


## karihoo

> Galleriasofta bugittaa näyttämällä osan teksteistä tuolla kuvan yläpuolella, jos kuvateksteissä on linkkejä.


Onko tuo siis sellainen bugi, ettei sille ole tiedossa korjausta vähään aikaan. Kysyn siksi, että kannattaako niitä linkkejä välttää?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tuo siis sellainen bugi, ettei sille ole tiedossa korjausta vähään aikaan. Kysyn siksi, että kannattaako niitä linkkejä välttää?


Galleriasoftan valmistajan pitää korjata se bugi, joten nopeaa korjausta tuskin on tulossa. Toki jos kuvatekstiin sopii linkki, niin mielestäni sen voi sinne ihan hyvin laittaa; ylimääräinen teksti on pienempi paha kuin osoitteiden naputtelu tms. linkin klikkaamisen sijasta.

----------


## karihoo

> Yleensähän nettiyhteyden mukana tulee kotisivutilaakin.





> Eipä kotisivuja tarvitse käyttää kuin kuvasäilönä, jos niin haluaa. Eikä palvelun tarjoaja ainakaan yllättäen katoa eikä muuta tapojaan  .


Itselleni kävi kerran vuosia sitten ohraisesti kun olin teettänyt kinofilmien kehityksen IFI:ssä ja sain sieltä *lisähintaan* digitoitujen kuvien säilytystilan pieneen lisähintaan. Hepä keksivät lopettaa eräänä vähemmän kauniina päivänä koko palvelunsa ja sen myötä menivät digiversiot kuvistani  :Mad:

----------


## TEP70

> Itselleni kävi kerran vuosia sitten ohraisesti kun olin teettänyt kinofilmien kehityksen IFI:ssä ja sain sieltä *lisähintaan* digitoitujen kuvien säilytystilan pieneen lisähintaan. Hepä keksivät lopettaa eräänä vähemmän kauniina päivänä koko palvelunsa ja sen myötä menivät digiversiot kuvistani


IFIin ei ole muutenkaan luottamista, terv. nimim. negatiivi leikattu keskeltä halki.

Olisin voinut tuon muuten vielä jotenkin sulattaa, mutta valittaessani asiasta puljusta sanottiin, että oma vikani, kone ei osaa leikata alivalottuneita negatiiveja. IFIn mielestä kaikki pimeässä otetut kuvat ovat nähtävästi epähuomiossa alivalottuneita.

----------


## vompatti

> IFIn mielestä kaikki pimeässä otetut kuvat ovat nähtävästi epähuomiossa alivalottuneita.


Aivan. Tähtikuvia on turha lähettää IFIlle kehitettäväksi. Koneen mielestä kuvat ovat alivalottuneita ja alivalotusta kompensoidaan reilulla vaalentamisella. Näin saadaan yöllinen taivas harmaansiniseksi.

Ihminen ei ilmeisesti missään vaiheessa ole asiakkaan kuvien kanssa tekemisissä, joten arkaluontoisiakin filmejä uskaltaa lähettää IFIlle kehitettäviksi.  :Smile:

----------

